# Fuses



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks to jimmbo for posting about his fan fuse problem I remembered that mine overheated when pushed hard. Checked today and both fan fuses had been removed. When I fitted new ones the LH fuse blew and on checking found the fan was sized but got round the broblem as RH fan was ok so swapped leds over, now looking for a second hand fan motor. look at the fuses before buying s/h as on a test drive I don't think the owner would let it get to the overheat stage 
Waz


----------

